# ubuntu basic questions



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

1. Every time I go to install a web product (flash, etc) I get prompted for the root password. I am running knoppix live, straight from the cd, and am not sure of the version, as I had to switch back to puppylinux to get here. Is there a default root password to install? I get the same error when I install the apps from my thumb drive.

2. What are the benefits of knoppix vs something like puppylinux? It would appear to me that I can do the same with puppylinux as I can with knoppix (wrt to web browsing, which is all I am going to use this for), so can't really see a reason to get knoppix up and running other than to familiarize myself with it, which is obviously a good enough reason. That, and knoppix, I believe, comes with OO.

3. I would imagine I can can save a profile to a thumbdrive with either os; please advise if this is incorrect.

4. At this state, I don't plan to partition the hd to accomodate linux; I think I can fiddle enough with a live cd and be able to get at least a working knowledge of it and in a few months set up a dual boot. But I do enjoy powering off the pc and all viruses and what not being gone. 

5. How do I configure the network properties in knoppix? windows > start > run > ncpa.cpl. PL, setup, follow the prompts for the nic. Couldn't find squat for this in knoppix.

I know a lot of this is due to the fact that knoppix is far more advanced than PL, and has a lot of the core features that PL is missing. Stuff I have no clue about, and therefore will have to tinker with to learn. But at the very least I need to know how to install things either with the default root or some setting that does not require the password to install.

tia, 

v


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I think the default p/w in live cd is 'root'.

As to knoppix or puppy - a lot depends on one's needs & how the o/s gets on with your hardware.
For instance I'm now dualbooting with 'Crunchbang' linux 'cos it's a branch off Ubuntu & my Dell wireless works 'out of the box' with __buntu of 9.04 vintage. But that's just a preference rather than configuring it myself.

Yes, a lot depends on what features you want as to which flavour you settle on..

As to the other parts of your post ... I'll have to pass as it's still very new to me.

Glad you're enjoying it though!!!

Richard


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

You can set the root password by executing the following command in a terminal:

*sudo passwd*

May I suggest *Ubuntu. Wubi allows you to install Ubuntu to a VHD. This allows you to experience Linux natively without having to repartition. Of course, you can also use a VM.

I can answer the rest, but I need to know what version of Knoppix you're using. (The Network Configuration should be on the Knoppix menu in most versions of Knoppix.)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

1002richards said:


> Hi,
> I think the default p/w in live cd is 'root'.


tried that, along with admin, administrator,and just blank,and got nothing.



> As to knoppix or puppy - a lot depends on one's needs & how the o/s gets on with your hardware.
> For instance I'm now dualbooting with 'Crunchbang' linux 'cos it's a branch off Ubuntu & my Dell wireless works 'out of the box' with __buntu of 9.04 vintage. But that's just a preference rather than configuring it myself.
> 
> Yes, a lot depends on what features you want as to which flavour you settle on..
> ...


richard, thanks for the input. 

this is indeed fun, just not quite as fun as teaching myself the guitar....sort of wavering between the two, and both are suffereing.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

avisitor said:


> You can set the root password by executing the following command in a terminal:
> 
> *sudo passwd*
> 
> ...


yeah, ubuntu's next. already had knoppix burned, so too hell with it, I got it, may as well use it. I would say it's at LEAST a year old, though. probably should just bite the bullet and iso ubunto and go from there.

does ubunto come with OO and what not, and I'm assuming it can be run live?

and eventually dual boot; pretty sure i've seen that on some clients rigs.

thanks, avisitor. Much appreciated.

v


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Tim,

There is another way or two to install flash as described below.

1) If you are a single user of a Live CD system (such as me), the way I do it is to download the file install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz, and install it into my home directory account.

2) If there is more than one user, then to use flash, it must be installed in the /usr/share/adobe directory (I think, as I have not had the need to do it).

The first method:
1) Download install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz via your user running Firefox into your Desktop directory (I make it the default directory for all of my downloads). By doing the installation with user permissions, root access is not required, since only you will be using flash.

2) gunzip install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz

3) tar -xf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar

4) chmod +x install_flash_player_10_linux

5) ./install_flash_player_10_linux (assuming execution by user in ~/Desktop)
This results in the library being deposited in the directory, ~/.mozilla/plugins:
libflashplayer.so

7) Next you will have to symbolically link the following directory to make it all work with JRE as follows:
[email protected]:~/.mozilla/plugins$ ls -lt
total 10056
lrwxrwxrwx 1 ubuntu ubuntu 61 2009-08-30 10:41 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /home/ubuntu/jre1.6.0_15/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
-rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 10278616 2009-07-17 23:10 libflashplayer.so

Note: I have my JRE installed in my home default user account directory, i.e. /home/ubuntu/jre1.6.0_15

If you choose to install flash in the /usr/share/adobe directory, then you will have to make the symbolic link in that subdirectory where the libflashplayer.so is located to the other libjavaplugin_oji.so file located in the /usr/share subdirectory for jre1.6.0_15.

Naturally, I have setup, and initialization scripts that do all the work for me to restore my environment when I power up with the Live CD. I also save my Firefox profile at the end of every session.

-- Tom

P.S. I highly recommend you drop by Barns & Noble and purchase (or look for a better deal on the Web):
Knoppix Hacks by Kyle Rankin (published by O'Reilly). It should answer all of your questions.

The neat thing about Knoppix is the cheat codes, for which there is one I have used in the past to free up the CD drive (although I have a DVD-RAM & a CD drive): toram is the cheat code to issue at the boot: prompt

Another neat thing about Knoppix is that there is a procedure for it to remaster custom Live CD environments. If you are interested I can dig it up and post it in a follow on message in this thread.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, ubuntu comes with O. Almost anything else you could want can be gotten with apt-get (or aptitude). 

See my earlier post on setting the root password for Knoppix. I believe it's null in it's default configuration, effectively a disabled account. 

FWIW, Wubi is a painless way to try out Ubuntu in a more permanent way then the live CD version.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Here Tim give this a try
It lets you run Ubuntu on C where your windows is.{creates a looped partition}
This isnt virtual machine or anything like that.
You can remove it later as well
it is absolutely the best way to get started with linux.
Ubuntu works good out of the box for most hardware.
I had tried a few distros in the past........Ubuntu is the one

http://wubi-installer.org/


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Can't remember all the password arrangement but it is always shown at the distro web page. For Knoppix i would try "null" (just the return key) or knoppix.

Knoppix is dropping behind as many of the developers/maintainers have gone to new distros. Ubuntu is the market leader and will have a far better support in everything.

The setting of a Live CD is save in the ram and a special arrangement is needed is this is saved in the hard disk. I find it much much quicker and easier just install it. A 5Gb partition should be ample because a CD is 700Mb and the distro normally expands to about 3.5Gb.

Puppy and some small distros like Slax compress everything back on exit and occupy a much smaller hard disk space.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can boot the ubuntu live CD and create a bootable 
live flash drive very easily.
It will setup a persistent directory for you and save all changes
there.
You just need to tell it how big to make it.
Click on System > Administration > USB Startup Disk Creator. When you are setting up the drive, just enable the options for persistence so it saves all your stuff. You'll See the slider to set how much of the drive is available for that.
You can run this just like an installed system and carry it around
in your pocket.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> There is another way or two to install flash as described below.
> 
> ...


Tom:

Thanks for the post. Lots of useful things there. Question, however; is 'prompt' the root password it is asking for?

thanks,

timothy


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> You can boot the ubuntu live CD and create a bootable
> live flash drive very easily.
> It will setup a persistent directory for you and save all changes
> there.
> ...


this is exactly what I was looking for. :up:

have to give this a crack. Pretty sure you guys will be seeing some questions about ubuntu coming up shortly.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

valis said:


> Tom:
> 
> Thanks for the post. Lots of useful things there. Question, however; is 'prompt' the root password it is asking for?
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

In the Ubuntu Live CD environment, I get by with the sudo command which as you can see puts you into root account by using the '-i' parameter:
[email protected]:~$ sudo -i
[email protected]:~#

I suspect that if you just hit the <Enter> key (as if a root account has not been created with a password) - you might be successful, but I don't know for sure if it is expecting a password.

I am attaching the file unixtoolbox.xhtml with a .txt suffix so rename it back if you download it. There are some helpful hints in the file which you should open with your browser.

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks, tom....that will be a great help, I'm sure.......much appreciated.

timothy


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

Glad to see you checking out the Linux side of things Valis. 

I suggest you also download a copy of VMware for windows. Install it and then you will be able to create multiple Linux versions and run them side by side on your windows platform. A really slick set up and so much better than dual booting.
For a web hosting server I prefer Fedora (Red Hat's free version) and CentOS. I stick with those two OS's since I run them on my remote servers. Ubuntu is a good one for a home desktop.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I got centos, but my understanding is that you can't run that live. Is that correct?

The main thing I want for now is just something I boot into and load my profile.....get familiar with that, then I'll go for the dual boot.

The other thing is that my rigs all have windows 7 on them, not to sure how that plays yet with linux.....


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Here is a link you might find useful to what you are trying to accomplish:
Poor Mans Install.

It covers: Contents
* 1 The "poor man's installation" of Knoppix 3.4 (and Later)
o 1.1 Intended Audience:
o 1.2 What you need to know:
o 1.3 Methods:
o 1.4 Wrap-up

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Tim,

There is a Live CD for CentOS 5.3 just released 2009-05-27 available at mirror.centos.org Look for the .iso image for your architecture: i386/ or x86_64/

-- Tom


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

valis said:


> I got centos, but my understanding is that you can't run that live. Is that correct?
> 
> The main thing I want for now is just something I boot into and load my profile.....get familiar with that, then I'll go for the dual boot.
> 
> The other thing is that my rigs all have windows 7 on them, not to sure how that plays yet with linux.....


Did you look at the wubi link I posted
Its works with windows......this is how I have my copy of Ubuntu on by machines
If your gonna get your feet wet you need to jump in the water.

Wubi lets you install Ubuntu without any partitioning..........unbuntu will be on C with your windows or whatever partition you choose

After wards if you want to lose the Ubuntu you run wubi to uinstall Ubuntu.

trust me


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup........that's actually what I was planning on using........thanks brettman.....


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

After you install it you have a good chance of all your hardware working
the problem areas are wireless and sound.
The last distro though seems to have included much more hardware drivers...havent had to do any workarounds on the last installs I have done.
You may get a restricted driver balloon...will ask if you want to use it.
Your hardware may work without it.......my last install it did.
wireless took off without any intervention what soever.
I can honestly say that my last 2 fresh installs of ubuntu went smother than install of windows


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, got ubuntu installed as a full OS on a spare rig. coupla questions:

1. How can I save all changes I make? I have a highly tweaked firefox, but now we don't have to worry about saving it to usb key. Well, we do, but dunno how much space that will take.

2. Went to install all the updates, not enough space. No recycle bin. Where's it hiding?

3. how can I keep my profile on this HD? Or is that even necessary? as it's a harrd install, will it remember it automatically?

thanks, guys, for all the help. Brett will buy you all beers at the local tavern.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

how many gigs did you make it.
The space issue has me worried
the trash can should be in the corner of your taskbar..if memory serves me correct
if not use this link to put it on desktop

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-the-trash-can-icon-to-your-ubuntu-desktop/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

space thing has me confused as well,as I said use the entire disk.

may have to reinstall.

don't have the nautillus drop down, so no recylce bin. Think I'm going to nuke and start over.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Just for ole times sake i had to boot into ubuntu.
If my touchpad wasnt so crappy i would use it more often.
Trash is in the bottom right hand corner


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

blank desktop. Rebooting now, turns out I used the side/side method. Now using the entire disk.



don't forget, btw, you are buying everyone rounds tonight.

damn, it's tough to be the guy in the know.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Dont get to attached to your install beings it is your first one
just find your way around the os....get all your codecs etc
anything installed you will want...play till you break it..then reinstall
Life will be so much easier the second time around.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dude, that's the way I roll. Don't forget, I'm an MVP, so I get all the MS stuff for free. Matter of fact, the reason that linux is going on this rig (old dell gx 260) is that while RC 7 didn't effect it all, RTM 7 cratered it. 

where's my beer, dammit?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Most valued pimp?

I may have some canadian whiskey here somewhere.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ms valued professional, ding dong. 

and actually, I prefer a good wine or a marg.

but the bottom line is you are running the bar, and have backed everyone in this thread. 

Sorry, rules are rules.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I can get md 20 20 for about 3 bucks
We could drink a couple bottles....everyone will forget who the bartender was the next day


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup; they'd forget where the hell they lived on that crap.

formaldehyde will do weird things to your system. Hence the '20/20' moniker. Screws up your eyesight faster than you can say 'vomit'.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I remember back in the day I was getting the stuff 1.89 a fifth at convenience store prices.I would remember about a fourth of the bottle being left and that was it...had no idea when and where i bought the second bottle about a third left ..laying in the floorboard...it needs to be outlawed.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, got all the space in the world now.

How do I save my profile?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you did a full install on your computer,all changes will be
saved automatically for your user account.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

valis said:


> okay, got all the space in the world now.
> 
> How do I save my profile?


I am a rookie lol
not sure what you are wanting to accomplish.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> If you did a full install on your computer,all changes will be
> saved automatically for your user account.


which brings me to questin deax:

how,were I to so desire, delete the profile yet keep the OS onboard?

and don't forget, Brett's buying.

v


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

trying to break it so soon?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

easiest way to learn.

signing off here in a bit, but taking this to work for my backup rig. should be interesting.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

It definitely has potential...back when i was using xp..i would boot to ubuntu quite a bit.

Vista sort of spoiled me with instant search......I could probably do the same thing with ubuntu if i took the time to find it
My other laptop... Ubuntu and the touchpad worked great
I have an alps touchpad on this one...sucks even in windows..but i did find a decent driver for it finally
If i could find a good driver for my alps for ubuntu...i would be more inclined to use it


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

valis said:


> this is exactly what I was looking for. :up:
> 
> have to give this a crack. Pretty sure you guys will be seeing some questions about ubuntu coming up shortly.


Puppy is set up like that ready to go. Just tell it with the options that is what you want to do.

It can/will make a folder on HD, no partitioning, or to USB stick.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

valis said:


> which brings me to questin deax:
> 
> how,were I to so desire, delete the profile yet keep the OS onboard?
> 
> ...


I would think you could go to administration/users and create a new
user then delete the old one.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

valis said:


> okay, got ubuntu installed as a full OS on a spare rig. coupla questions:
> 
> 1. How can I save all changes I make? I have a highly tweaked firefox, but now we don't have to worry about saving it to usb key. Well, we do, but dunno how much space that will take.
> 
> ...


Hi valis,

In Ubuntu, run the following command:
$ sudo fdisk -l
or as root
# fdisk -l
to learn the device names/partitions and number of 512-byte blocks and cylinders for all of the hard drives you have connected, but unless you boot up you won't be able to issue the du -s command to tell you the total size of the directory contents (without the details for all the files) you have used.

If you installed Ubuntu on a hard drive and can reboot it, it should have retained all of your changes. If it was a Live CD, then unless you do as I do to create tarballs of the changes (I use scripts to automate this for me, but issue them manually to save my changes on hard drive).

What profile are you talking about? User account or Firefox?

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

tom:

I think because I installed it as the only OS on the system, it will hold all the settings. I installed flash and tweaked firefox a bit last night, and this morning both were still there.

Now to play with it.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Tim,

In case you have more questions about Ubuntu, here is the User Guide to Jaunty, i.e. Ubuntu 9.04. If you have an earlier release just change the name in the URL.

-- Tom

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks, tom, I got the 9.04 version, so yet again, you nailed it. Having some issues with firefox, but that's because I am not really a mouse user, preferring the keyboard shortcuts. 

Still some tweaking to do. 

overall, though? :up:


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Tim,

One absolutely fantastic piece of software you must get is ksplice and the ksplice-uptrack and uptrack-manager packages. It allows you to do kernel security updates without rebooting - a great win. Hopefully you have chosen Gnome over KDE - which did you choose?

Here is a link to my Ksplice thread: Ksplice: Update computers without rebooting.

Here is what my /etc/apt/sources.list file looks like and when you replace it you need to do a reload in Synaptic Package Manager (System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager): Note: comment out the first line which is only relevant to CDROM:
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted #Added by software-properties
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-updates main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.

## Make available Vidalia related packages: Note januty not yet available
# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/adnarim/ubuntu jaunty main
# deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/adnarim/ubuntu jaunty main

deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/adnarim/ubuntu intrepid main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/adnarim/ubuntu intrepid main

## Make available Tor related packages (Note: jaunty not be available yet)
# deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main
# deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main

## Make available Tor related packages (Note: Intrepid is available, so try it)
deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor intrepid main
deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor intrepid main
deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor experimental-0.2.1.x-intrepid main
deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor experimental-0.2.1.x-intrepid main
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/screen-profiles/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/screen-profiles/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main

## Setup to use ppa
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu jaunty main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu jaunty main

## Make available packages for vlc from ppa
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main

## Remastersys
deb http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/repository remastersys/

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no idea which I chose. I just installed the OS.

How do I tell?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

valis said:


> no idea which I chose. I just installed the OS.
> 
> How do I tell?


Ubuntu is gnome, Kubuntu is kde, by default.

I prefer kde. I believe you can get it for MS too.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, I already got ubuntu installed, so I think I am going to stick with it. Biggest gripe so far is that with windows, I rarely use the mouse, preferring keyboard shortcuts. 

Obviously a different os, different keystrokes. Assuming they are there, of course.

thanks for the clarification, rb.....


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50794


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

schweet..........thanks, man........


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

couple more; this will probably be one of those ongoing threads. 

1. Where do I find the linux equivalent of the command line?

2. Where do I find the network properties page?

3. What, instead of ipconfig, or start > run > ncpa.cpl, are the equivalents?

4. IS there a run command in ubuntu?

werd, guys. Rounds are on leroy this time. Leroy, you're backing the thread.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I do like all the built in tools in the network analyzer, though......nice to have ping there. But I want to hit a shortcut and bring that box up.




time to scroll up a few posts, I reckon.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

found it; ctrl-alt-f1.

not quite as snappy as windows-r, but there you have it.

leroy, one margarita, por favor.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

valis said:


> 1. Where do I find the linux equivalent of the command line?


Konsole/Terminal

Been a while since I've looked at Ubuntu, but there may be an icon for terminal in one of the task bars. Maybe a r-click on the desktop, but definitely in the menu.

Can also try: Ctrl+Alt+Function key. F7 is my regular desktop. 1-6 brings up a new session in konsole on my distro.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I know that Alt-F2 translates to "Run Application" so you don't have to bring up a Terminal window.

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ctrl-alt-f1 the true command line.
now for the commands. Ipconfig, disk recovery, etc.....


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Still havent broke it yet


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

valis said:


> now for the commands. Ipconfig, disk recovery, etc.....


Let me Google that for you. 

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6040932.html

Not sure what you mean for disk recovery.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/part4.html

http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks to both of you.

Progress is being made.

and nope, still haven't broken it brettman.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

valis said:


> and nope, still haven't broken it brettman.


Keep trying


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

always do.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

have you tried the cube yet?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nope, but it looks pretty cool.

more buttons. woo hoo!

more buttons, easier to break. 

engineers credo: if it ain't broke, it don't have enough buttons.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, so I go to hook up a mike to talk to my best friend in spain a la skype. Instructions say to


```
1.  Open the &#8220;Volume Control&#8221; panel.
   2. In the &#8220;Volume Control&#8221; panel: &#8220;Edit&#8221; &#8594; &#8220;Preferences&#8221;.
   3. In the &#8220;Volume Control Preferences&#8221; panel: tick &#8220;Microphone&#8221;, &#8220;Microphone Capture&#8221;, and &#8220;Capture&#8221;.
   4. Close the &#8220;Volume Control Preferences&#8221; panel.
   5. In the &#8220;Volume Control&#8221; panel, &#8220;Playback&#8221; tab: unmute the microphone.
   6. In the &#8220;Volume Control&#8221; panel, &#8220;Recording&#8221; tab: enable audio recording from capture.
```
problem is, I can't even FIND the damn volume control panel. I found some sound panel, but it didn't have any of those options.

any input?

Other than to quit banging my head on the wall? 

tia,

v


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If your sound is working there should be a mixer icon in the taskbar.


Looks like you have to go to system/preferences/main menu and add the
volume control to the menu if you want it there.
It will be under sound and video.
Should have set that as default but they didn't.
Otherwise the taskbar icon.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

give that a shot.

thanks.

v


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Unless something snafued on the install, you should be able to get to volume control from:

Applications>Sound and Video>Sound Recorder>File>Open Volume control


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

itsjusme said:


> Unless something snafued on the install, you should be able to get to volume control from:
> 
> Applications>Sound and Video>Sound Recorder>File>Open Volume control


that did it.......thanks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

now how to get it to recognize my mic; I seem to have only one option on skype for microphones, and it's not soundmax.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

valis said:


> now how to get it to recognize my mic; I seem to have only one option on skype for microphones, and it's not soundmax.


http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/861168-howto-install-skype-2-1-a.html

Article says there is a slew of new features.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

you are large and in charge, rootbear.....now to find the command line......should be able to get back to you shortly.

thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

okay, here's what I got:


```
[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove skype skype-common
[sudo] password for tpierce: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
E: Couldn't find package skype-common
```
hmmm.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might try this......
http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
The ubuntu 8.10 should work.
Download it to your desktop,then doubleclick the file.
The installer should start.

There is a synaptic package manager under administration.
It is a GUI front end for APT.
You can use that if you need to uninstall old files first.
You can also use it to search for the listed dependency files
to see if they are installed.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nope, that's the one I got, and I can't get rid of it. Can't find it to uninstall it.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Run synaptic from system/administration.
Type skype in seach box and see what it lists.
It will list both installed and not installed.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

got that. Got skype uninstalled. Reinstall now?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and I still can't get the damn mike to work.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you tried the mic in sound recorder, or is it just in skype it`s not working?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Check the dependecy requirements on the skype download page.
Enter each of the required programs into the synaptic
package manager search.
You might want to enter them without the version number as
they may have been updated.
If they are not installed,then install them.
I noticed that pulse audio is required.
After the dependencies are installed,then reinstall skype.
It may be necessary to select pulse audio as the system
sound.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> Check the dependecy requirements on the skype download page.
> Enter each of the required programs into the synaptic
> package manager search.
> You might want to enter them without the version number as
> ...


nothing personal, but all my experience is in windows (see sig line). the only dependency I have is about 4' tall and apparently made out of c4 plastique. 

so what do you mean by "Enter each of the required programs into the synaptic
package manager search."

or for that matter, all the rest of it too. 

sorry, man.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

On the download page,where it says software requirements,
are the programs that are required for skype to run properly.
In Linux these are known as dependencies as the program
depends on them.

The listed programs are...........
Qt 4.2.1+ 
D-Bus 1.0.0 
libasound2 1.0.12 
PulseAudio 0.9.10+ (optional) 
PulseAudio 0.9.15+ (optional recommended) 

Looks like pulseaudio 0.9.15 is recommended,
so use that if you use pulse audio.
The sound system can be selected at system/preferences/sound.
ALSA is usually the default.
Unlike windows,ubuntu has several sound systems that can be used.
Go to system/administration and run synaptic.
Use just the name of the program and it will show avaiable
versions.
Put the name in the search box,upper right and it
should autosearch for that term.
Usually,the latest version is the best to install.
So,put Qt in the search box and check the list to see if the latest
is installed.
Then D-Bus,
libasound2
And so on until you are sure the required dependencies are installed.
After that,install skype.

This is the kind of stuff that can sometimes make ubuntu a pain,
but it is a learning experience.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> This is the kind of stuff that can sometimes make ubuntu a pain,
> but it is a *learning experience.*


and that, my friend, is exactly why I d/l ubuntu. I've pretty much got windows down pat; however, I believe that linux ain't going away, and while 90% of what you say is sanskrit to me, I'll learn.

that's one thing I can do.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Does your mic work other than with skype?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

two things:

qt returns about a zillion hits. any ideas as to which i should pick?

also the last three do not have the option to apply them. I'm assuming this means they are already installed?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

aka Brett said:


> Does your mic work other than with skype?


nope.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try qt 4 or qt 5.
To the left of each listed program,there is an icon thing you can click
to get installation or removal options.
Usually there is an icon,green I think,that shows it is installed.
Make sure your mic is not muted in the volume control.


----------



## MasterNetra (Sep 24, 2009)

If I may suggest, try Mint Linux for a size, built off of Ubuntu but has the codecs and such installed already. Skype should be in the repository (get via Synaptic Package Manager). I think its in Repo by default, if not you could always add Medibuntu's repo. Otherwise you'll get more help at Ubuntuforums.org thats a central hub of the Ubuntu Community and even users from many other distros hangout there too!


----------

